# SFW RP, anyone?



## Nate/Satsuki (Aug 17, 2019)

It could be centered around anything. This is mostly just a discussion and a way to see if anyone is interested.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 18, 2019)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Aug 18, 2019)

Depends on the plot and writing style (I’m strictly lit RP and heavily plot-oriented), but why not?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Aug 18, 2019)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Depends on the plot and writing style (I’m strictly lit RP and heavily plot-oriented), but why not?


That’s up for discussion right now. Anyone have any ideas? I’m open to anything.


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Aug 20, 2019)

Universe said:


> Hello


Hey.


----------



## Universe (Aug 20, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Hey.


I’ll happily roleplay with you


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Aug 20, 2019)

Alright. I’m gonna start with some suggestions, feel free to give your input.


Mob scenario (Could go anywhere)
Apocalypse
Medieval fantasy
My Hero Academia (Or maybe just quirks, I dunno.)
Hunger Games
Fullmetal Alchemist
If you have any suggestions, hit me.


----------



## Lithio (Aug 21, 2019)

I'd be happy to join


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Aug 22, 2019)

Lithio said:


> I'd be happy to join


Alright. If you have any suggestions for a theme or what not feel free to post ‘em.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Aug 22, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> That’s up for discussion right now. Anyone have any ideas? I’m open to anything.





Nate/Satsuki said:


> Alright. I’m gonna start with some suggestions, feel free to give your input.
> 
> 
> Mob scenario (Could go anywhere)
> ...




I should have specified, I don't do group RP because it can get too hectic and I take awhile to reply sometimes, but I'm willing to go with apocalypse and Hunger Games over PM. I'm not on FA as often as I am on Instagram, Tumblr, and Amino---feel free to contact me there if you prefer


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Aug 22, 2019)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> I should have specified, I don't do group RP because it can get too hectic and I take awhile to reply sometimes, but I'm willing to go with apocalypse and Hunger Games over PM. I'm not on FA as often as I am on Instagram, Tumblr, and Amino---feel free to contact me there if you prefer


Oh, that’s totally fine. If you’re up for it just PM me and we can work out the details.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 24, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Alright. I’m gonna start with some suggestions, feel free to give your input.
> 
> 
> Mob scenario (Could go anywhere)
> ...


1. What do you mean by mob scenario
2. Maybe.
3. I wouldn't mind
4. Never watched it been but meaning to
5. I would like to
6. Haven't heard of it or read it yet


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Aug 24, 2019)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> 1. What do you mean by mob scenario


Mafia and such? It’s up to you guys how it will all play out.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 24, 2019)

That's what I though, still I would happily do it


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 19, 2019)

Hello! If you are into a Mafia rp, we're looking for members to join Easy Times. You are welcome to come and check it out!  The main rp is here, but our OOC topics are in our Discord.


----------

